# ORAL use of Injectable Ivermectin



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Dec 10, 2010)

I have searched the archives, I know this has been discussed...but could not find the dosage for horses. I haven't tried it, but have seriously been thinking about giving it a try. Just received an email from Valley Vet and they are having a sale on it...and I need to restock. Cannot ever remember to ask my vet about it.

Thanks!


----------



## ruffian (Dec 10, 2010)

My vet recommends 1 cc per 100 pounds.


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 10, 2010)

Never thought about using it on the horses. Have used it for the dogs for over 20 yrs and also used it when we had dairy goats.

I will say it is NASTY tasting, not sure how easy it would be to get down a horse. ( I mixed it with Karo for the goats)


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you ruffian! uwharrie on of the reviews under the ad for it a person states they soak an apple waffer in it over night..but didn't give a dosage. I suspect the paste taste pretty nasty.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 10, 2010)

My vet gives me a liquid ivermecterin that is 1cc per 200 pounds. But that may not be the injectible. It is just a liquid.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 10, 2010)

The liquid Ivermectin IS 1cc per 100 pounds. We squirt it into their mouth and then immediately give them a handful of grain to help get rid of the icky taste.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Dec 10, 2010)

Jules, does it say on the bottle? This I am looking at, is called Ivomec.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Dec 10, 2010)

Its NOT injectable!!!!!




I'm sure you meant to say "liquid" rather than injectable. Its 1cc per 100lbs. Round up, more wormer won't hurt.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes, I should carifly that it is injectable for cattle, swine but *NOT* horses. Orally for horses. I hope I am looking at the right stuff...yes it is a liquid.


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2010)

You might also want to check out "Bimectin" brand Ivermectin. It's about $3/tube that does 1250 pounds of horse. It is ivermectin but instead of a paste, it's a clear apple flavored gel. My horses LOVE it as if it's a treat



And at the price, I think it rivals the cost effectiveness of the liquid


----------



## frostedpineminis (Dec 10, 2010)

We use Ivomec off label here as they discontinued Eqvalan Liquid, it is the injectable for cattle and swine and we use it orally in horses at 1cc/100 lbs. We also have Summit Pharmacy up here, I believe that it is in Ontario and they make Ivermectin cubes that is Ivomec made into a sweetfeed tablet that some horses eat easily or you can mash it up in a little grain, it is 1 cube per 100 lbs and people seem to like them as they are easy to use.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you everyone...after Jill's post I looked at the Ivermectin paste. Valley vet has it for 2.49..buy 12 (which I always do) and get 2 free...worms 1250 lbs. If my math is right it is much more economical


----------



## Allure Ranch (Dec 10, 2010)

_It's given orally at 1cc per 100 pounds._


----------



## Miniv (Dec 11, 2010)

frostedpineminis said:


> We use Ivomec off label here as they discontinued Eqvalan Liquid, it is the injectable for cattle and swine and we use it orally in horses at 1cc/100 lbs. We also have Summit Pharmacy up here, I believe that it is in Ontario and they make Ivermectin cubes that is Ivomec made into a sweetfeed tablet that some horses eat easily or you can mash it up in a little grain, it is 1 cube per 100 lbs and people seem to like them as they are easy to use.



Wow......That's super! I've not seen the cubes here. We're in Oregon. Maybe it's something only available in Canada?


----------



## Minimor (Dec 11, 2010)

I haven't seen the Ivomec cubes here but then I haven't looked for them either.

We use the Noromectin, because it is a fair bit cheaper than the Ivomec (or at least it was, Ivomec may have reduced their price now too, I'm not sure about that) and it works just the same. It too is 1 cc per 100 lbs, given orally.

I don't think that the Noromectin tastes as bad as, for instance, Banamine. Used to be there were paste dewormers that, after the horses got their dose, some of them would refuse to eat oats or anything for a little while afterward--it tasted yucky enough and the taste lingered long enough that they thought the offered oats contained more of the same! The Noromectin (or Ivomec) is much easier to give than the paste dewormers.

I find that with paste, if the horse has any bit of food hidden in his mouth it is likely to be spit out with a good portion of the paste stuck to it. With the liquid--that doesn't happen. Even if there is a bit of food in the mouth it usually doesn't get spit out after the dewormer is squirted into the mouth. Another benefit--in cold weather, the paste often gets too firm & is 1) harder to get out of the syringe and 2) is more likely to get spit out because it is too cold to stick to the mouth. Even when cold the liquid is easy to squirt out of the syringe, and it still adheres well to the tongue & mouth. It has a rather oily consistancy so it coats the tongue & doesn't come back out once it goes in.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Dec 11, 2010)

Minimor said:


> I haven't seen the Ivomec cubes here but then I haven't looked for them either.
> 
> We use the Noromectin, because it is a fair bit cheaper than the Ivomec (or at least it was, Ivomec may have reduced their price now too, I'm not sure about that) and it works just the same. It too is 1 cc per 100 lbs, given orally.
> 
> ...


That is a very good point, if I am lucky enough to get the full dose of paste in their mouth...the second challenge is to keep it there...I would think the liquid would also be easier to hide in food...for the lil brats that really fight something being put in their mouths. I have some that start the battle as soon as the see the tube.


----------



## qtrrae (Dec 11, 2010)

I always use the liquid Ivermectin - 1cc per 100 pounds and I add molasses to it - have had no problems with the horses trying to spit it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2010)

We use the liquid (cattle injectible) and have for years. It does taste awful, I manage to get some in mouth at least a couple times a year. Carrots after helps. I like the molasses - do you mix it in a bigger tube? We use a 6-12 cc syringe so could add molasses. I've even thought of apple juice or gatoraid something to mask the nasty taste.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 12, 2010)

Minimor said:


> The Noromectin (or Ivomec) is much easier to give than the paste dewormers.
> 
> I find that with paste, if the horse has any bit of food hidden in his mouth it is likely to be spit out with a good portion of the paste stuck to it. With the liquid--that doesn't happen. Even if there is a bit of food in the mouth it usually doesn't get spit out after the dewormer is squirted into the mouth. Another benefit--in cold weather, the paste often gets too firm & is 1) harder to get out of the syringe and 2) is more likely to get spit out because it is too cold to stick to the mouth. Even when cold the liquid is easy to squirt out of the syringe, and it still adheres well to the tongue & mouth. It has a rather oily consistancy so it coats the tongue & doesn't come back out once it goes in.


I could not agree more no matter what the paste is that you are giving...


----------



## LaVern (Dec 12, 2010)

This all has me so confused. I miss my liquid Eqvalan( can't get the generic stuff either)since they took it off the market. But there must have been a reason why they took it off the market. Are you guys saying that it is okay to use the cattle injectable orally? What do the vets say about that?

We use the ivomec pour on on the cattle. Hart just picked up gallons for them last week. That stuff just goes through the skin, just like the dog stuff we put on for Ticks. Is it all the same stuff?

They used to say that you could not use ivomec on collie dogs, but it doesn't say that on the Frontline package. I think that figures out to be about 1000% percent mark up if it is the same stuff as cattle. What a rip off for pet owners. Maybe ivomec is ivomec.


----------



## chandab (Dec 12, 2010)

I really miss the ivermectin crumbles they had out for a few years; my husband's huge saddle gelding hates deworming (it the tube going in his mouth), and mixing the crumbles with a couple handfuls of grain was so easy (the saddle horses don't get much grain, so its always a treat and they always eat it all up).


----------



## Miniv (Dec 12, 2010)

LaVern said:


> This all has me so confused. I miss my liquid Eqvalan( can't get the generic stuff either)since they took it off the market. But there must have been a reason why they took it off the market. Are you guys saying that it is okay to use the cattle injectable orally? What do the vets say about that?
> 
> We use the ivomec pour on on the cattle. Hart just picked up gallons for them last week. That stuff just goes through the skin, just like the dog stuff we put on for Ticks. Is it all the same stuff?
> 
> They used to say that you could not use ivomec on collie dogs, but it doesn't say that on the Frontline package. I think that figures out to be about 1000% percent mark up if it is the same stuff as cattle. What a rip off for pet owners. Maybe ivomec is ivomec.


Yes. Ivomec is Ivomec......look at the contents. We use the cattle Ivomec orrally and have for years....... DO NOT USE THE IVOMEC PLUS.

The Ivomec PLUS has additives specifically for cattle.

We've been doing this with the okay from four different vets.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 12, 2010)

Do not use the Ivomec pour on either--it is very potent, meant to penetrate the skin of cattle. Horses' skin is very different & the pour on may cause problems for them.

The only kind to use orally on horses is the ordinary injectable form. As MA said, do not use the Ivomec Plus, that is different again and NOT to be used for horses.

As for what the vets say about using the cattle dewormer for horses--many here have been selling it to their customers for years. Some vets will not say it is okay to use, but they will not tell you not to use it. Some vets will tell you that it's okay to use, and you may as well save money by using it instead of the paste. One vet that formerly recommended it has since told me that he no longer recommends it, because he's had two clients lose horses to parasites, specifically migrating small strongyles--the red bloodworms. He says for some reason it appears that the liquid is no longer effective against the migrating strongyles. I am not entirely convinced, as I have asked other vets about this issue & none have had any such issues with their clients' horses.

This vet told me that the two horses in question were show horses that are well cared for, they are not the neglected sort of horses that never get dewormed. However, I would have additional questions, because I know that even some expensive show horses do not get regular, routine care. Sure, the horses were dewormed with the liquid dewormer, but how often? People will say "I deworm them regularly" and to them that means every couple of years--but they aren't going to admit that when one of their horses has just died due to a worm-related issue. So, before I am convinced there is proof of a problem (two horses out of the countless hundreds that get dewormed with liquid Ivomec just in this area alone) I would want to know how often these horses were dewormed and when the last deworming took place...and what their living conditions were.

I do know that the Ivomec is very effective at "getting" worms--ascarids, both small and large strongyles, and all stages of bots. Also pinworms and some external parasites....if it kills the external parasites then it has to be working systemically on the horse--it isn't just killing whatever worms it comes into contact with in the intestinal tract.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 12, 2010)

I would think that it was more likely that the horses in question had not been five day Fenbendazole'd and the migrating redworms had hatched form encysteds not dealt with in normal worming....that is the main danger of encysteds, they hatch out into a basically worm free zone and go on a munching spree, straight through the....you really do not want to hear this you may be eating your tea!


----------



## Minimor (Dec 12, 2010)

Jane, the red bloodworms (large strongyles) aren't the encysted ones! Specifically: Strongylus vulgaris, the most destructive, migrates via the arteries of the intestine, creating a thickening in the wall of the anterior mesenteric artery where it attaches to the aorta. The resultant thrombi (blood clot in bloodstream) or aneurysm (ballooning of vessel wall) create a significant reduction in blood flow to a large portion of the bowel. Periodic bouts of colic shortly after feeding or exercise are common due to showering or movement of thrombi into small vessels of the intestines. Severity of the colic episodes depends on the amount of circulatory damage. Total blockage or rupture of an aneurysm can result in death of the horse. The large strongyles, and the long lasting destruction they cause, were largely eliminated from horses once ivermectin came into common use.

The encysted variety of strongles are the small strongyles--the white bloodworms. Specifically-- There are about 40 species of small strongyle (cyathostome) and they are increasing in numbers due to drug resistance. In many areas, the small strongyle may be more of a problem than the large strongyle. Migration is limited to the intestinal lining. Numerous encysted small strongyles emerging from the intestinal wall can induce colic.

This particular vet was very definite--the two horses he referred to died as a result of migrating large strongyles. He didn't elaborate on whether they died of colic or as the result of an aneurysm caused by the red worms--the problem was diagnosed on necropsy. He had personally opened up the one horse; another vet had done the necropsy on the second one and shared the results with this vet.


----------

